# Draughty Executive



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

Just collected our new (to us) 1998 AS Executive. It is going to be great buy a few niggly things I hope I might be able to get help with. 

There seems to be a bit of draughtiness especially between the driver and passenger seats. The outside of my left leg particularly gets quite cold. I'm not sure where it is coming from but could it be the roof vent above the front cab? Any ideas about how to cure this? 

The fly screen on the same roof vent is missing and it is not possible to shut out the light either as the little blind is not there. Also the plastic locking devices are no longer in situ. The upshot is that the vent pops up sometimes when there is a strong oncoming breeze. Can I still get parts for these vents? 

Finally we are thinking of getting a towbar. There is a guy local to us here in Ireland you does fabrication and will make me one. But I am not sure where it is attached on the chassis. There seems to be a small extension to the chassis on either side. It this where you attach your towbar? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

joeirish said:


> There seems to be a bit of draughtiness especially between the driver and passenger seats. The outside of my left leg particularly gets quite cold. I'm not sure where it is coming from but could it be the roof vent above the front cab? Any ideas about how to cure this? .


Hi Joe

The draught you are feeeling is almost certainly coming down from the fixed ventilation in the rooflights. When travelling in cold weather this used to be a problem for us too...so I made some covers that sealed the vents ... see This Thread <<< where you will also find a few more tips for your Executive.

Re the spare parts for the rooflights...they are all still available from good caravan accessory shops. The locking parts have been redesigned and I have fitted these new bits to mine ( cost about a fiver for each roof light) ...much better than the old brown bits that locked the rooflight :wink:

re the towbar: all the ones I have seen are supported from the chssis extensions but are also fixed firmly to the main chassis to provide a solid pull.

Mke


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

if you have a centrally hand brake, check the hand brake lever rubber boot for fitting and splits. Also rubber seals around the foot pedals.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I forgot to add that the rooflights in the Executive are made by MPK.... so if you are asking for spares they are for a 400mm MPK rooflight.

Google link <<<

Mike


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Hi joe.
Good luck with your new MH

What part of the country are you from ,There are a lot of MH accessories shops around, and as you can see a lot of help on this site.

Aido


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Draughty cab when driving--Almost certainly the roof light above the cab. My autosleeper came with an 'insert' that fitted into the hole when you pulled the net/blind down. It is held in place with verco. However when we bought the van the dealer informed us that although it looked like an Autosleeper-made-part it could not be sold fitted as it did not conform to ventillation of habitation area codes. One problem with it is that it did fall out when I was driving and hit me on the head, that caused a distraction from the road ahead, believe me! 
I have bought, but not fitted yet, a silvered padded vent cover that I think is made by Fiamma. This slides into two channels that are fitted either side of the vent. 
Brian


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies and advice. 

Spykal thanks also for the links and the list of mods. I will certainly try some of these. 

Joe


----------

